# Can I use a dosing funnel on my Eurika Mignon grinder?



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

I wanted to use a funnel to keep the grinds in the portafilter whilst grinding.

But I can't see how it would be possible. This is a close up of the portafilter in situ whist grinding.

Thoughts?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Karlos69 said:


> I wanted to use a funnel to keep the grinds in the portafilter whilst grinding.
> But I can't see how it would be possible. This is a close up of the portafilter in situ whist grinding.
> Thoughts?
> <img alt="IMG_20191227_104233437.thumb.jpg.c7ce7f605fcbd12670e7578ae536968b.jpg" data-fileid="34807" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191227_104233437.thumb.jpg.c7ce7f605fcbd12670e7578ae536968b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20191227_104209267.thumb.jpg.3be544f049b7954d060076d0ccd0b007.jpg" data-fileid="34808" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191227_104209267.thumb.jpg.3be544f049b7954d060076d0ccd0b007.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Is that the lowest setting the portafilter rest will go?
I know my Norvin funnel isn't compatible with my MK2 (I grind into a cup sitting on scales which inturn are sitting on a ramekin to stop the feet getting in the way so it's not a problem for me) but a short one probably could fit. You may find the button wants to push against the funnel which could potentially dislodge it too.


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

There's about 15mm downward adjustment.

I guess the alternative is to use a cup and decant into the PF.


----------



## E404 (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't know if this will help but I have this same grinder and I only use double shots which take between 10.5 and 11.5 seconds to dose, bean dependent, I have been using the tamper after about 8 seconds. I take the pf out and place the tamper on top of the grinds and just use the weight of the tamper to gently push the grinds down then place pf back into grinding position and continue for the remaining time, this process has been successful for me so far with no channeling or issues.

I've had my Specialita for a few months and this process works for me.


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

E404 said:


> I don't know if this will help but I have this same grinder and I only use double shots which take between 10.5 and 11.5 seconds to dose, bean dependent, I have been using the tamper after about 8 seconds. I take the pf out and place the tamper on top of the grinds and just use the weight of the tamper to gently push the grinds down then place pf back into grinding position and continue for the remaining time, this process has been successful for me so far with no channeling or issues.
> 
> I've had my Specialita for a few months and this process works for me.


 Yes this is exactly what I am also doing.

I'm thinking of getting a leveling tool.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Your best bet is to ask someone with a 3D printer to do a custom one for you.

I've done one in the past. But have sold my printer whilst waiting for my new one.


----------



## psd (Jan 4, 2018)

You need this funnel , specific for eureka mignon

tidaka espresso tool ( german site )


----------



## Rebel (Jan 14, 2020)

The Decent funnel works too; no mess at all. However, it isn't hands-free with a bottomless.


----------



## yakima (May 14, 2015)

My Eureka Mignon grinder is now 10 years old and doesn't have the V shaped cutout, so although made for the current grinders would be no good for me. Have emailed Tidaka though to see if their polished Board Funnel 58 with a 15mm height would be suitable. Have been using a taped 30mm high 7 thou polyester ring for the last 5 years so why I'm thinking of choosing an expensive metal one after all this time is beyond me!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

It is rare you can get an equipment combo to allow hands free grinding with a funnel installed.

Just take the fork off...


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> It is rare you can get an equipment combo to allow hands free grinding with a funnel installed.
> 
> Just take the fork off...


 This^^^^

I've got a Mignon and sacked the PF holder after the first month, I've ground into a dosing cup and adjusted dose weight in the cup before decanting into the PF using a cheap funnel and then doing a WDT with the funnel in place, zero grounds spillage and good shots as well. However if you've got the green-eyed Upgradeitis going on I'd buy whatever you like the look of. 😉


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I grind into a tiny milk pitcher (don't have a dose cup) and weigh the output whilst I'm dialling in, the funnel means I make zero mess vs a month ago doing this process.

Once I've got the grind size and timer where I want them I just grind straight into the PF with the funnel. Fork is now in a drawer and stays there.

My Mignon is an older 50mm one which clumps in boulders but once broken up by shaking the dose cup or using WDT (or both) they're actually very good grinds.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Eureka Mignon mk1 and I just use a wooden chopstick to stir and break up the grinds as they enter the basket and distribute them well. I make virtually no mess and there's no clumps in the grinds by the time I come to tamp. No need for a funnel at all imo.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> ...My Mignon is an older 50mm one which clumps in boulders...
> 
> View attachment 41070


 That Sir, is a clumping masterclass. 👨‍🎓

On a sensible note, glad it's working for you, fwiw my dosing cup is just that, an Ikea cup, not especially high tech, but definitely dishwasher safe!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Deegee said:


> That Sir, is a clumping masterclass. 👨‍🎓
> 
> On a sensible note, glad it's working for you, fwiw my dosing cup is just that, an Ikea cup, not especially high tech, but definitely dishwasher safe!


 It's quite a serious draw back that thankfully they have addressed on the newer models along with making them much quieter and the useability of the timer.

From what I can tell, it's actually designed to clump on purpose. On the way out of the grinding chamber it has a section that then compresses the grinds together as they enter the shoot. You can remove a part in the shoot which reduces clumping but the grinds literally fly everywhere.

The pic is a light roast from Rave that I had to grind pretty fine for my machine from memory.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Not entirely sure why they didn't put some kind of spout or funnel to prevent "strewage" of the grinds on the early version, maybe the clumping cuts down on static, hence the reason they do it, sometimes if you're on a set path of development and a problem pops up like that, it's easier to work round the issue rather than an expensive redesign. Maybe. Who knows. Glad it's working though, but that clumping is fricking spectacular.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Post tamp...


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

On a Mignon you can fit a PF plus funnel underneath by mounting the PF fork upside down...


----------



## yakima (May 14, 2015)

Greydad said:


> Pic of chip damage to handle - currently trying to persuade Wife #1 that this is a Coffee Critical Error, seriously detrimental to extraction performance and espresso flavour thus needing Immediate Rectification
> 
> View attachment 23082


 Slight chip on my handle as well... the result of banging onto edge of kitchen bin. I should have gotten a proper Sage knock box sooner as the bar is rubber covered.



NJD1977 said:


> I have a Eureka Mignon mk1 and I just use a wooden chopstick to stir and break up the grinds as they enter the basket and distribute them well. I make virtually no mess and there's no clumps in the grinds by the time I come to tamp. No need for a funnel at all imo.


 I use a large shortened artist paint brush (about 4 inches) that allows me to break up any clumps which when turned round has a handy brush on the other end.


----------



## yakima (May 14, 2015)

Deegee said:


> That Sir, is a clumping masterclass. 👨‍🎓
> 
> On a sensible note, glad it's working for you, fwiw my dosing cup is just that, an Ikea cup, not especially high tech, but definitely dishwasher safe!


 At least the clumps have hardly any density and fall apart very easily.


----------

